# Jason Kidd...



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Heard on the radio and it had something to do with Jason Kidd in a Mavericks jersey. Of course it's just a rumor and way too early but what do you guys think about Jason Kidd? He has two years left on his contract.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't need him. It'd be nice to have him, but we don't need him. Not having him isn't why we lost. Not getting AI is why we lost.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well.. it doesn't matter anymore. This year is over, so start thinking about next year.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

What do you guys think about Steve Blake?? He is becoming a free agent over the break, do you think you guys would take him??


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

uhh no.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

AI was just as terrible this postseason.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd would be nice, but he will be 35 next year and I doubt we could have more than one championship run until he's done. We need a big, strong guard more than anything else and I don't think Kidd would solve our problems regarding those question marks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

melo4life said:


> What do you guys think about Steve Blake?? He is becoming a free agent over the break, do you think you guys would take him??


:lol:


TO start?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what does JKidd really bring that we dont get out of Devin and Terry?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what does JKidd really bring that we dont get out of Devin and Terry?


Are you serious?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what does JKidd really bring that we dont get out of Devin and Terry?


playmaking


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> Are you serious?


we would be still depending on Dirk to shoot 4 for infinity in the most important game of the season...and isnt Jason like 34 years old?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what does JKidd really bring that we dont get out of Devin and Terry?



Let's see: Playmaking, rebounding, defense, a guy who just averaged a triple double for a series. You know, the same stuff that Devin and Terry do.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> what does JKidd really bring that we dont get out of Devin and Terry?


playmaking, leadership, rebounding, and dont forget he can go off for a triple double on any given night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since we all talk about the need of a big strong guard, how about simply moving JHo there. He's got the speed, size, and shot.

Find a bigger SF, like VC. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Since we all talk about the need of a big strong guard, how about simply moving JHo there. He's got the speed, size, and shot.
> 
> Find a bigger SF, like VC. :biggrin:


Do you think we have a chance?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We've been talking about getting another guard for years. Paul Pierce can probably be had for some of our young guys.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> We've been talking about getting another guard for years. Paul Pierce can probably be had for some of our young guys.


I don't think we could get a deal done with the Celtics likely getting a Top 3 pick. They might want to continue with Pierce now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Pierce is going to end up asking out...if they get number one he'll probably stay, but if Oden isn't a lock I think he's gone, and even if they get Oden...I don't think he's untouchable or is 100% committed himself.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I welcome Pierce here with open arms. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I welcome Pierce here with open arms. :biggrin:


I think he'd be a perfect fit, he is a terric post-up player, something we desperately need. The more I think about Pierce in a Dallas uniform, the more I like it. I just don't know what we could offer the Celtics to get a deal done :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I think he'd be a perfect fit, he is a terric post-up player, something we desperately need. The more I think about Pierce in a Dallas uniform, the more I like it. I just don't know what we could offer the Celtics to get a deal done :whoknows:


That depends on what stage of the game the Celts are in. If they decide to blow up the team and start from scratch, they'll certainly take a Devin or a JHo (which is a big no-no in my book). If they continue to believe they can go to the ship with Pierce, we'll have to pry him from their lifeless fingers....

Frankly, if Pierce is out of question, I wouldn't mind Odom a bit. A great-sized guard that can play inside and out, and swings like JHo. 

JHo, Odom, and George (defense off the bench) would cover #2 and #3 quite nicely.

Let Devin continue to run #1 and develop into a true PG.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Let Devin continue to run #1 and develop into a true PG.


...and JET?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ummm.....

:whoknows: a chip on the table?!?!?!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> That depends on what stage of the game the Celts are in. If they decide to blow up the team and start from scratch, they'll certainly take a Devin or a JHo (which is a big no-no in my book). If they continue to believe they can go to the ship with Pierce, we'll have to pry him from their lifeless fingers....
> 
> Frankly, if Pierce is out of question, I wouldn't mind Odom a bit. A great-sized guard that can play inside and out, and swings like JHo.
> 
> ...


No. Odom's too passive and up and down, you don't want two of those guys with Dirk AND Odom. The next perimeter player we get needs to be feisty. We haven't really had that killer since Van Exel left.

And I know AI wasn't all that great for Denver, but that's a silly reason to suspect he wouldn't do well for another team. We don't play like Denver. He would've been like Van Exel 2.0, trust me. We missed out big time, and all they wanted was like Devin Harris and something else small.

I'd probably do Josh and Harris for Pierce, but I'd kind of want another of their wings back, maybe Gomes, more likely Allen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> No. Odom's too passive and up and down, you don't want two of those guys with Dirk AND Odom. The next perimeter player we get needs to be feisty. We haven't really had that killer since Van Exel left.
> 
> And I know AI wasn't all that great for Denver, but that's a silly reason to suspect he wouldn't do well for another team. We don't play like Denver. He would've been like Van Exel 2.0, trust me. We missed out big time, and all they wanted was like Devin Harris and something else small.
> 
> I'd probably do Josh and Harris for Pierce, but I'd kind of want another of their wings back, maybe Gomes, more likely Allen.


Odom may seem passive next to a superstar like Kobe. Jury is still out on whether or not he can light a fire under his teammates since he's never given the opportunity. Just a thought, with our head coach nick named "little general," wouldn't we be seeing a ton of headbutting if we brought in some "strong willed" players? We need players who don't give up.

It definitely seems like we missed out on the AI deal, but, if we were in the situation again, we'll miss it again.... Messing the team chemistry when the team is winning a ton of games is a difficult thing for any head coach or GM to do. I have no doubt about AI's heart. He doesn't give up. Looking back at his career, he's had to carry many sub-par teams....

I wouldn't do Josh AND Harris for Pierce. IF we can get Pierce, that's only solving half of our problems. We still need low-post. Dealing away two young players, 1 all-star (granted back-up) and a potential star, for a proven all star doesn't seem fair for Dallas. I personally would deal ONE of them with one of our rookies.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Odom may seem passive next to a superstar like Kobe. Jury is still out on whether or not he can light a fire under his teammates since he's never given the opportunity.


He's had the oppurtunity. Kobe's had stretches when he's been out, and Odom's performed well, but then Kobe comes back and he looks lost. He did have a nice season that year with the Heat, but I'm still leery of him. He's also historically a bad playoff performer, it would be dumb to get him. We hear the same things about him that we hear about Dirk. He's just too ho hum for my tastes, he's not consistent enough. He'd fit right in with the bad stereotype.



> I wouldn't do Josh AND Harris for Pierce. IF we can get Pierce, that's only solving half of our problems. We still need low-post. Dealing away two young players, 1 all-star (granted back-up) *and a potential star*, for a proven all star doesn't seem fair for Dallas. I personally would deal ONE of them with one of our rookies.


I've given up on Hope that Harris becomes a star. He'll eventually be a solid starter, probably on Terry's level, but I'm not scared to deal him. We can find a capable backup point willing to come for the MLE IMO.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

jkidd will be nice, better than terry, the fact that he's old, wont matter for 1 or maybe two years, but later he will start to desend his stats, but if you want something for now, go for jkidd

pierce should be nice too, but i think that jkidd will be better, harris will be one of the best pg of the league in a few years, just wait, and then let him be always the starting PG




croco said:


> We need a big, strong guard more than anything else


if you need that, havent you think in... Baron Davis???????
dont get angry i was joking :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> if you need that, havent you think in... Baron Davis???????
> dont get angry i was joking :biggrin:


LOL... we don't get angry any more...

We'll just send over some PHX fans, like Amareca and Card Trader. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> No. Odom's too passive and up and down, you don't want two of those guys with Dirk AND Odom. The next perimeter player we get needs to be feisty. We haven't really had that killer since Van Exel left.
> 
> And I know AI wasn't all that great for Denver, but that's a silly reason to suspect he wouldn't do well for another team. We don't play like Denver. He would've been like Van Exel 2.0, trust me. We missed out big time, and all they wanted was like Devin Harris and something else small.
> 
> I'd probably do Josh and Harris for Pierce, but I'd kind of want another of their wings back, maybe Gomes, more likely Allen.


I think you misunderstood me. I don't mean to bring in Odom to LEAD Dallas. Odom is an excellent role player, and he'd continue to be a role player here.

If we bring in Odom, we should still have some chips left on the table for a big man for low post, and that big man consideration would be extremely important in "leading" the team.

If we, with some miracle, bring in Pierce, KG, VC, or Kidd, they would obviously become the leader; however, we would be dealing too many chips to have anything left to solve our low-post problem.

As for Harris, I haven't given up on the guy yet. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As for Harris, I haven't given up on the guy yet. :biggrin:


Me either - and don't forget that if the Mavs succeed in finally getting that low post presence, the floor becomes a new playground for Harris' speed because of spacing. 

The iso game is getting tiring for me personally. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> I think you misunderstood me. I don't mean to bring in Odom to LEAD Dallas. Odom is an excellent role player, and he'd continue to be a role player here.


No, he's a star who plays down to role player status. There's no reason he shouldn't pretty much be an all-star most years, but his meager play relegates him there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Me either - and don't forget that if the Mavs succeed in finally getting that low post presence, the floor becomes a new playground for Harris' speed because of spacing.
> 
> The iso game is getting tiring for me personally. :thumbdown:


I don't mind the isos at times, but it shouldn't be our primary game like it was against the Warriors. It makes the players too relaxed, they stand around watching and nothing is going to happen with no movement. This needs to be fixed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't mind the isos at times, but it shouldn't be our primary game like it was against the Warriors. It makes the players too relaxed, they stand around watching and nothing is going to happen with no movement. This needs to be fixed.


Agreed - you see the way teams play when they're allowed to push it (moreso than the Mavs), and the players are excited to be in the game.



> "I thought I caught the ball a little more on the move, which is better," said Nowitzki, who also made 10-of-11 free throws. "When I catch it standing, they are going to box up, the guys are going to get into me and we are going to have nothing going."


That quote was from Dirk after Game 2 of the Finals last year (link), why can't they keep that info and use it?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> we would be still depending on Dirk to shoot 4 for infinity in the most important game of the season...and *isnt Jason like 34 years old?*


Well, this was argubly the second-best season of his career and he aveaged a TD in the postseason. Kidd is far from your typical 34-yr old NBA veteran.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> As for Harris, I haven't given up on the guy yet. :biggrin:


you shouldnt, his first full season at the point and we have a 67 win season? plus what he did in the playoffs as well? hes one of the bright spots as far as Im concerned.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> you shouldnt, his first full season at the point and we have a 67 win season? plus what he did in the playoffs as well? hes one of the bright spots as far as Im concerned.


I still don't have the outmost confidence in Devin, do you ?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> I still don't have the outmost confidence in Devin, do you ?


if he can learn to finish better and stay out of foul trouble, Id like him even more. I dont see quit in devin


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I still don't have the outmost confidence in Devin, do you ?


There's still a lot of "holes" in his game, if you're wanting him to be a prototypical PG, a distributor who can hit the outside shot if left open.

Working on his shot has and will make him more of a threat to score, and dishing at the rim has become a nice addition; but court vision and awareness of mismatches - not to mention the ability to get the ball where it needs to be right now...

...isn't where he is right now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> There's still a lot of "holes" in his game, if you're wanting him to be a prototypical PG, a distributor who can hit the outside shot if left open.
> 
> Working on his shot has and will make him more of a threat to score, and dishing at the rim has become a nice addition; but court vision and awareness of mismatches - not to mention the ability to get the ball where it needs to be right now...
> 
> ...isn't where he is right now.


Having excellent court vision is what separates a good PG from a great PG.

How about Terry's court vision? I think that's the better question... especially considering there may be some potential moves involving JET.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Having excellent court vision is what separates a good PG from a great PG.
> 
> How about Terry's court vision? I think that's the better question... especially considering there may be some potential moves involving JET.


No question - that's the point I'm trying to make. BOTH the guard positions need attention this offseason. A 67 win season makes it almost unbelievable to think that somethings broke, but a first round exit speaks for itself (and if Avery is all about the playoffs, that's what you look at.)

I'm afraid the fans may be regular season addicts.


----------

